# CC Black knowl (new forest) this weekend?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We've managed to get booked on to this CC site near Brockenhurst for this weekend - will be there from this afternoon. If anybody's booked in there (or maybe books up soon - there were actually pitches available a few minutes ago - only spaces between now & the year end!) and sees our Pilote please come over and say hello :wink:


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

bognormike said:


> We've managed to get booked on to this CC site near Brockenhurst for this weekend - will be there from this afternoon. If anybody's booked in there (or maybe books up soon - there were actually pitches available a few minutes ago - only spaces between now & the year end!) and sees our Pilote please come over and say hello :wink:


Mike

Run out and buy a lottery ticket, getting on there is indeed an achievement beyond the realms of us mere mortals :lol: 
Last time we got on there it rained for 72 hours non stop, so hope you fare better

Chris


----------

